# Offshore Venice La



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry about my lack of recent reports after my last set of trips I had to run out of town as soon as I got home to deal with some family obligations. I will put the pics up of those trips. Some good some not so good.

I did fish superbowl weekend though with some pretty good action. On saturday I had Allen and his friends from north tx. The weather forecast wasnt so great but we went anyways and did make a day of it. I was taking so many waves over the bow I decided to stay in a little closer then normal in some beautiful water that was loaded with blackfins. We trolled pretty much all day long and managed to put one hooter in the boat on a bomber and also caught 10 blackfins on bombers and rapala xraps. All of the blackfin were 15-25 pounds and definitly were appreciated on a rough day.



Superbowl sunday was supposed to be a much better day weather wise and while it was colder the waves were a lot nicer to deal with. Capt Lee had my group from the day below and they were rewarded with good weather and great fishing. They started off on a shrimper and put 18 blackfin in the boat that morning before they made it over to the spot. I think they missed a couple good ones and also added a 140 pound and 70 pound yf to the mix to end up with a good full fishbox.



I had Jim Farmer and his son along with fred and his son on my boat. We started off with some wahoo action but didnt get any nibblers so I headed over to our final destination and put about 6-7 kings in the box for bait. On our first drift we hooked a king and a shark and then tripled up on quality yf. I kept chumming and saw another one in our slick so as soon as one of the tuna got boated I hooked up again and resumed our triple. After a good long fight we gaffed all 4 tuna and put them in the box. After that the sharks moved in so I moved over a little bit and immediately hooked up on a big yf. While the guys were fighting him we had an encounter with a giant mako. It took about 30 minutes to hook him from the first time we saw him and it was ON. The mako gave us 4 good jumps and I estimated it at 800 pounds plus. I actually think it was the biggest mako I have played with yet. 



About an hour and a half into the tuna fight we gaffed a 140 pounder and continued our mako battle. We had him on the line for almost 3 hours before really bad things happened and the mako managed to break off. It was a heartbreaking trip home before the saints game put everybody in a great mood. In fact after the game Lee and I drove from Venice to new orleans to get in on the party and it was definitly an experience.


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey Captain Eddie, congrats on the fishing......congrats on the Game. I bet it was NUTS in the quarter. You up for an Overnight Trip this summer??? 



Darren


----------



## Barnacle Boy (Feb 9, 2010)

wow Im sold! When can I book my trip and how long are the tuna biting out there.


----------

